# Christopher Ward C60 Trident 300



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Christopher Ward C60 Trident 300*


View Advert


After a Christopher Ward C60 Trident 300 with balck face and bezel if anybody had one going.

Cheers, Toddy.




*Advertiser*

Toddy101



*Date*

13/09/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£123.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

